# New User Question



## mordac

I am a new user and read that last three months worth of data (back to before gingerbread )

I was an old DROID (Moto a855) user and got to enjoy a lot of the ways that custom ROMs can help ones phone. Now I have a new device and getting Root to start with has been a problem. I tried several options from different sources with no luck. 
What I would really like to be able to do is this:
- get root
- install new roms/rotate etc. 
- be able to flash back to current os/rom and unroot if I need to return for service.

I guess my biggest problem is that I am new the scene any help on learning what is going on with it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mordac

I found several posts that led me to different SURE FIRE ways to root. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056847

This one got me there.

Titanium is not installed and I can back up etc.

My next goal is custom roms. And looking at other possible activities - getting rid of the tmobile bloatware.


----------



## Kwes1020

Yup that's the way I used. Nvflash cwm. Make a backup of stock. Flash rooted rom of your choice. If you need to return it to stock use your backup..

If you want a solid stock rooted/debloated rom try weapon.


----------



## mordac

Now running weapon g2x. Solid
I can't figure out how to modify the home screen of twlaunchrr. Wanted to get rid of Messages andvadd others instead. Headed to the other forum to do some research
;-)


----------



## Danishswag

If you figure out how to modify the bottom four apps, please post it, I never was able to find anything.


----------



## wendellc

Open app drawer > open options > click edit.

I'm not on weapon at the moment so this is from memory.


----------



## Danishswag

wendellc said:


> Open app drawer > open options > click edit.
> 
> I'm not on weapon at the moment so this is from memory.


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar. I now feel noobish for the first time in a long time and am surprisingly ok with it.


----------



## mordac

This is a weird change 
BUT tonight when I went to upgrade to a new rom. I went into ROM manager as normal, selected the new Weapon Rom. it downloaded....
Upon reboot - it threw an error and was in recovery mode. 
That was when I noticed that I had /mnt/sdcard/clockworkmod AND /mnt/sdcard/_externalSD both have clockwork mod folders.

the external cd seemed to have the REPORT.LOG.

Does anyone know what this is meaning and I have looked at the log file,. but the only thing that stands out - 
w:unable to get recovery.fstab infor for /sd-ext during fstab generation.

Anyone got a clue what could make this happen - and how do I fix it?


----------



## dlamber7

Which recovery are you using? you need 5.0.2.0 to use external to flash. Rom manager uses external to store the files, so it also needs 5.0.2.0 to flash the rom.


----------

